# Can I use my 10-250 for OTA only?



## grandeau (Sep 16, 2005)

I finally gave up on waiting for the new DircTV TiVo box and let DircTV upgrade me to their HD-DVRs. But, I would like to use my 10-250 for my OTA channels. Is this possible?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Yes. You just won't have any Guide Data, so you'll need to schedule all recordings manually.


----------



## grandeau (Sep 16, 2005)

Anything special to do to set it up or do I just need to wait out the error messages?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

What error messages? Was this HR10-250 already active on your account?


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Yes. You just won't have any Guide Data, so you'll need to schedule all recordings manually.


Oh, my.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You won't be able to record without satellite service, or at least that's the way it is supposed to work.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

If you keep your HR10-250 as an active receiver on your account, yes, you can use it to record OTA and you will receive guide data. If DirecTV upgraded you to a HR2x, you will need to call them and have them reactivate the HR10.

I've been using my HR10-250 to record OTA for several years now, and it still works great.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

We use our last remaining HR10-250 for OTA HD and satellite SD recordings, all with guide data because the box is still subscribed.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

stevel said:


> You won't be able to record without satellite service, or at least that's the way it is supposed to work.


Good point. I think that's true. If it's not subscribed you can only take advantage of the 30-min record buffer, not schedule recordings.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I have seen some people say that if they disconnect the satellite feed before removing the box from service, that they can keep recording, but it seems to be a hit-or-miss thing. This is why I said "that's the way it is supposed to work". The DirecTV DVRs are supposed to require "DVR Service" in order to record anything (not counting the pause buffer.)


----------



## JRAllas (Mar 26, 2006)

Our dish got moved in a bad storm once and I didn't get a chance to aim it for 3-4 days. During that time the HR10-250 became a brick. We couldn't even watch what was already recorded because the unit kept jumping to a screen saying it was searching for the satellite. Now, I'm almost positive that when we moved here we were able to watch previously recorded shows from our old house until the dish was installed here. Either way, we were NOT able to record from the antenna without the dish connected.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

JRAllas said:


> Our dish got moved in a bad storm once and I didn't get a chance to aim it for 3-4 days. During that time the HR10-250 became a brick. We couldn't even watch what was already recorded because the unit kept jumping to a screen saying it was searching for the satellite. Now, I'm almost positive that when we moved here we were able to watch previously recorded shows from our old house until the dish was installed here. Either way, we were NOT able to record from the antenna without the dish connected.


You should be able to make that message go away. Your HR10-250 should be able to record off-air signals even without a functional satellite feed.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

I need to pipe in here with my existing non-activated HR10's....



grandeau said:


> I finally gave up on waiting for the new DircTV TiVo box and let DircTV upgrade me to their HD-DVRs. But, I would like to use my 10-250 for my OTA channels. Is this possible?


You can use them, but deactivated, you cannot record OTA.



litzdog911 said:


> Yes. You just won't have any Guide Data, so you'll need to schedule all recordings manually.


Even deactivated, hook up a satellite feed and you get FREE guide data and trickplay functions, just no record capabilites if not still activated on your account.



stevel said:


> I have seen some people say that if they disconnect the satellite feed before removing the box from service, that they can keep recording, but it seems to be a hit-or-miss thing. This is why I said "that's the way it is supposed to work". The DirecTV DVRs are supposed to require "DVR Service" in order to record anything (not counting the pause buffer.)


If you remove the sat feed to your HR10 when you deactivate it, you get limited time to record programs until the CAM expires. If you disconnect the SAT feed before deactivation, deactivate, then you reconnect the SAT feed after deactivation, after a short time DirecTV sends a reauthorization to the CAM to disconnect DVR Service to stop recording capabilities....this occurs sporadically.

The DirecTV branded DVR's require almost constant signal to authorize recordings and to play programs in the now playing list.



JRAllas said:


> Our dish got moved in a bad storm once and I didn't get a chance to aim it for 3-4 days. During that time the HR10-250 became a brick. We couldn't even watch what was already recorded because the unit kept jumping to a screen saying it was searching for the satellite. Now, I'm almost positive that when we moved here we were able to watch previously recorded shows from our old house until the dish was installed here. Either way, we were NOT able to record from the antenna without the dish connected.


When no signal, press the "DirecTV" or "TiVo" button at the top of the remote, then go to the Now Playing List to play your recorded programs. This has worked for years on my DirecTiVo's even after five years.



litzdog911 said:


> You should be able to make that message go away. Your HR10-250 should be able to record off-air signals even without a functional satellite feed.


Not necessarily true. After authorization has gone away for awhile, you will lose the ability to record anything.

On the THR22's, if you are in a storm, you cannot watch or view live or previously recorded OTA programs unless you have an active satellite feed (authorization).

When the THR22 reboots, and you get to the screen to press TiVo button to get to TiVo Central, you can play satellite programs recorded in the NPL, but you will get an authorization error (NAG) for OTA recorded programs.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

codespy said:


> If you disconnect the SAT feed before deactivation, deactivate, then you reconnect the SAT feed after deactivation, after a short time DirecTV sends a reauthorization to the CAM to disconnect DVR Service to stop recording capabilities


That's what needs to be thought out, all the steps in that process and what the variables are that might be changed.

It's moot now, I think. Most of those I know who have been using HR10-250s as OTA HD DVRs will sign up for the new DirecTivo (with the AM21 because they all have good antenna systems). Nobody was trying to get anything for free, it just seemed like a very temporary situation until they could get their DirecTV HD programming back on board with a Tivo. Now they can, happy to pay for it.


----------



## grandeau (Sep 16, 2005)

OK, I live in the Boston area, where DirecTV is fighting with the local NBC affiliate, meaning no NBC station for us. I thought it would just be a day or two, but it's still going on. Now, more than ever, I want to record my OTA stuff on my DirecTivo and I will be damned before I pay DirecTV an extra $6 to reward them for not delivering a channel that I'm already paying for. Is there any way to get this box, which I own, to to record OTA? I'll give up the guide data, but i want to be able to record by time and channel.

Is there no hack out there??


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

grandeau said:


> OK, I live in the Boston area, where DirecTV is fighting with the local NBC affiliate, meaning no NBC station for us. I thought it would just be a day or two, but it's still going on. Now, more than ever, I want to record my OTA stuff on my DirecTivo and I will be damned before I pay DirecTV an extra $6 to reward them for not delivering a channel that I'm already paying for. Is there any way to get this box, which I own, to to record OTA? I'll give up the guide data, but i want to be able to record by time and channel.
> 
> Is there no hack out there??


You should be getting your local station back again ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=201345


----------



## grandeau (Sep 16, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> You should be getting your local station back again ....
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=201345


I'm glad to see that my strongly written emails to all parties involved worked! :up:

Right after I wrote the previous message, I turned the TV on and it was working.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

But no, there is no hack I know of to enable recording without service.


----------

